# 05 Frontier OEM Stereo Removal/Wiring Help



## desertriflegal (Apr 13, 2005)

Wondering if anyone can tell me how to get the OEM stereo out of the 2005 Frontier. I want to put an aftermarket stereo in but can't seem to find any info on removal. And if anyone has stereo wiring diagram. Thanks. You can send a e-mail or private message to me too.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Wiring and removal*

Go to http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/

The new service manual is available for online viewing. It is $20 for a 24hour pass. And if you have an hour or two to kill and high speed access, you can save all the chapters and get the whole manual.I know all the wiring diagrams are in there. Removal is easy.

Whatever you do, do not disconnect the passenger airbag sensor. $45 charge to reset it at the dealer. The center console just snaps out.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Removal of the OEM stereo is simple. Start at the bottom of the center console, where the two outlets are and carefully start pulling. It will start popping off. There are four screws that hold the stereo in. The wiring harness is the same for nissan's 95 and up. Just becareful of the sirbag sensor. I installed a Kenwood DDX7015 dvd/navigation headunit about two months ago. Piece of cake!


----------

